# E46 Replacement Battery Info Here



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

I have seen this mentoned in older threads, but a quick search for "new battery" and "replacement battery" did not identify the thread... so thought I would post a new thread with a clear title for others.

Last weekend the battery on my 2003 330i (two years since delivery) started slow cranking, so I decided to replace the battery. I remembered reading in a forum somewhere that Autozone Duralast 49-DL was a direct replacement.

Cruised down to the local Autozone and purchased 49-DL for $64.99 (the sales dude will tell you it is not in his computer and won't fit... but ignore him).

The install was simple and it fits perfectly. The battery even includes the rubber vent tube. You will need to trim about a quarter inch from the battery side of the rubber tube to get clearance for the hold-down bracket. Works great.

Hope this helps some fellow Bimmerfester's looking for a new battery.

P.S. Before someone asks.... I know the car warranty would have replaced the battery, but for $64.99 I did not want to take the day from work to mess with the dealer. Plus this is a higher CCA battery then OEM.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Don't know if you're still around, but if you are...how has this battery held up for you?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice to know. I was sold an AutoZone battery for $111.24 on 3/27/05 on a car delivered 10/18/00.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

Weird timing - I see this thread was revived a couple of days ago, and my battery died this morning. Went with the 49DL (thanks for the tip, Alan). Wasn't too sure at first since the DL is a little longer than the OEM battery (a little less than an inch, I'd say) and the drain hose is in a different spot. No issues - went in quickly and fired right up.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Don't know if you're still around, but if you are...how has this battery held up for you?


Traded the car in on a new E90 in May 2005, so can't help you with longevity info.

Glad this thread was of some help to you folks.


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

my battery died today. thanks for the thread! <3

-p.s. i think it was due to my two subwoofers, computer, dvd player, and ps2 =((


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

MR325iT said:


> Weird timing - I see this thread was revived a couple of days ago, and my battery died this morning. Went with the 49DL (thanks for the tip, Alan). Wasn't too sure at first since the DL is a little longer than the OEM battery (a little less than an inch, I'd say) and the drain hose is in a different spot. No issues - went in quickly and fired right up.


Same here...very easy install.

I had read some posters say the battery was heavier than OEM. I thought the opposite...thought the Duralast was lighter.


----------



## oowhisperoo (Jun 12, 2006)

itzeug said:


> my battery died today. thanks for the thread! <3
> 
> -p.s. i think it was due to my two subwoofers, computer, dvd player, and ps2 =((


Odd, seeing a lot of batteries dying on the forums this week, mine just went last night!! Thx for the info, gents :thumbup:


----------



## senor_jt (Dec 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the info!*

Just adding my notch to the recent battery failures... 2000 BMW 323i running fine since May '2000. Tonight, the headlights(Xenons) rapidly blinked and the car won't turn over. The internal lights are going dim and I'm not getting sound from the radio.

I HOPE it's an expiring battery. I'm very thankful for the replacement info in this forum. First thing tomorrow, I'll be looking for this replacement.

Many thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## bill325 (Dec 26, 2006)

My factory battery was dead andI replaced the battery on my e46 with a 
DURALAST 49-DL and now I have a "BATTERY LIGHT" that keeps flashing on the dash. It is a 02 with 32k miles.....so I kinda doubt it's the alternator or belt... help?


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Would this work on an E39?

The battery indicator shows "black", or "recharge required." Should I just get a new one? The car is now 7 years old.


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

Freaky.

My battery seems to have died today. It was slow cranking yesterday but today it was a no go.

I guess I will be driving to autozone today.

Anybody knows if the battery is a maintenance item? I have extended maint.


----------



## newm5 (Jun 14, 2004)

*battery*

This started last week, my car would not start. So I jumpstarted it. I figured if I drive it to work, it may bring the battery back to life.

i took it for a ride to work, which is about an hour drive one way. (i usually don't drive the car this far since I take public transportation). On the way home, the car almost didn't start, but it did, and i didn't need a jumpstart. AFter that I left the car unused for a week. We went out of town with the other car until last night.

Last night, I started the car and again it was kinda weak, but it starts and it didn't need jumpstarting. I was surprised since the battery kept up for a week.

This morning, however, it wouldn't start at all. There is a clicking sound, that's about it. maybe because last night i only started it, but didn't drive it or leave the engine long enough to have the battery charged.

I peeeled off the sticker on top of the battery and added distilled water and drove it for a like 20 minutes or so. still didn't help, the car wouldn't start.

So i went to Monument AutoParts and coughed up $90 for the ACDelco Battery. Installed it and it's working fine now.


----------



## doyle2k (Jan 16, 2007)

*change codes?*

Other than physically swapping out the battey and venting, is there anything else I need to do. Any codes that need to be reset?

Another bimmer battery that died owner,

Philip


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

doyle2k said:


> Other than physically swapping out the battey and venting, is there anything else I need to do. Any codes that need to be reset?


Nope... just swap the battery and you are good to go.


----------



## doyle2k (Jan 16, 2007)

*success*

Replaced the OEM with the DL-49 from Autozone. 3 tools, 20 minutes (in the ice) and no problems. Tight fit and fired right up. Longevity shouldn't be an issue, but at $59.99 beats the hell out of the $200 from the dealer.


----------



## Pete Peters (Jan 30, 2007)

*E46 Battery Replacement, too*

Actually, Alan's instructions were perfect. The 49-DL from AutoZone fits like a charm -- the whole change process was less than an hour, including purchasing the battery, installing it, and returning the core and I live about 4 miles from the nearest AutoZone. The price in January 2007 was $59.99!

Thanks Alan.


----------



## abelgo1 (Jun 25, 2004)

*The battery in my '02 M3 Cab went out on New Years Eve.*

The stealership wanted some outrageous amount of money ($380 I think somthing like that) to replace it. Hacking, coughing, writhing and collapsing onto the floor, I managed to crawl out of there and rescue both my car and myself from their greedy meathooks. Next. :flipoff:

Sears indicated that they don't carry a battery for my car and that the stealer is the only one who carries it. 

I almost returned to the rape room but instead decided to try AutoZone. Autozone saved my schphinctor by revealing the lies Sears told me. :liar: Not only does AutoZone carry them but this particular location only had one left--which doesn't surprise me after seeing the number of similar postings on this thread.

I purchased "Item no. 603386 - 94R-DLG Gold B 8 Year Battery" and installed it in a matter of minutes. It works perfectly. 

The price I paid is what concerns me. I paid $119.00 for mine! WTF! 

Someone please tell me that there's a difference between my "Item no. 603386 - 94R-DLG Gold B 8 Year Battery" and the $59.00 batteries some of you have purchased which would account for the price difference. Please!

If not, I'm going to have to go back to Autozone and eat someones lunch.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

From their web site it looks like the 49-DL is now $79.99, so you did not get hosed too badly. Looks like 94RDLG has eight year warranty vs. seven on 49-DL.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

E90Alan said:


> From their web site it looks like the 49-DL is now $79.99, so you did not get hosed too badly. Looks like 94RDLG has eight year warranty vs. seven on 49-DL.


Additionally:

*Duralast Gold Battery
• Three-year free replacement
• Eight-year prorated warranty
• Up to 875 cold cranking amps
• Up to 1,000 cranking amps
*_ 
_*Duralast Battery 
• Two-year free replacement
• Seven-year prorated warranty
• Up to 850 cold cranking amps

They seem to be handing out 3 years of "free" jumpstarts with the Gold Battery as well... I'll be picking up a 49-DL soon... :thumbup: 
*


----------



## eddiecorreia (Oct 12, 2009)

*AutoZone 49-DL will NOT fit in 2001 325 convertible*

The 49-DL battery from AutoZone will NOT fit in the 325ci convertible.

Use the 94-DL instead. It sells for around $139 and has a better warranty.

I got it for $105 because the guy gave me the 49-DL first and I had to bring it back.

FYI- the 49-DL was selling for $89.


----------



## lowercase_jt (Oct 26, 2009)

*clock doesn't hold time*

So i had my battery replaced. i gave the tech my radio card to for the radio. 
The radio works fine but the clock won't hold the time.

Every time i turn the car on i get the --:-- display and no matter how many times i set the clock, as soon as i turn off the engine, the clock goes dead.

Same for the trip odometer, MPG calc, etc..

Any ideas?


----------



## 2407 (Dec 28, 2009)

Did the same as everyone else on here for my 2004 325i. I accidentally killed my battery on Sunday (left the lights on for two hours -- forgot I didn't have the auto lights on). I jumped it, ran it for half an hour, and it started fine one time that afternoon. I left it in my garage overnight, and it struggled to turn over on Monday morning. Went to work (35 minute drive), found this page, and when I left work, it was struggling again. Drove it home (35 mins again), went straight to Autozone and bought the Duralast 49-DL for $92.99. Just for kicks, I called the dealership and asked if it was covered under either my warranty or maintenance plans, and they said it was not because it's a "consumable." (Aren't wipers, spark plugs, and oil consumables too?) Just goes to show you -- when they say the extended maintenance plan "covers everything but the tires," take it with a grain of salt. I didn't ask whether it would void my warranty, but I'll be ticked off if they try to pull that one. In any case, I still had my OEM battery from when I bought the car in September of 2004, so over five years later, I figured I was due for a new battery anyway.

The indicator in my OEM battery was black, which suggested it just needed to be charged. (Green was "good," black was "needs to be charged," and yellow was "replace battery.") It wasn't yellow, so I'm not sure if I just didn't charge the battery all the way, although I figured a 35 minute drive to work at 4000 rpm should be enough to charge it. Also, I noticed that the last few times it struggled to start, as soon as the engine turned on, the yellow traction control light would come on, and the brake and abs lights showed up in yellow, the headlights wouldn't come on right away, and the radio had no bass - only a tin-sound. A few seconds later, the warning lights would go off, headlights would come on, and radio would go back to normal. Odd, but I figured it might have been some sort of power saving measure that I'm not familiar with. Out of curiosity, anyone know why it does that?

Installation of the 49-DL was a snap. Hardest part was getting the plastic cover off the battery compartment. I snipped the tube to size, attached it, connected the terminals, tightened the metal bracket back down, and the car fired right up. The battery was a tight fit, but it fits. It reset my trip odometer and clock, but I didn't have to do anything with my radio -- just set the time. This morning, same thing -- very strong start. Also, unlike the last poster, no problems with trip odo or clock on restart on mine.

So, I really don't have anything new to add to this thread other than my own personal experience that this works fine.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

*Good job and good post!*



2407 said:


> Did the same as everyone else on here for my 2004 325i. I accidentally killed my battery on Sunday (left the lights on for two hours -- forgot I didn't have the auto lights on). I jumped it, ran it for half an hour, and it started fine one time that afternoon. I left it in my garage overnight, and it struggled to turn over on Monday morning. Went to work (35 minute drive), found this page, and when I left work, it was struggling again. Drove it home (35 mins again), went straight to Autozone and bought the Duralast 49-DL for $92.99. Just for kicks, I called the dealership and asked if it was covered under either my warranty or maintenance plans, and they said it was not because it's a "consumable." (Aren't wipers, spark plugs, and oil consumables too?) Just goes to show you -- when they say the extended maintenance plan "covers everything but the tires," take it with a grain of salt. I didn't ask whether it would void my warranty, but I'll be ticked off if they try to pull that one. In any case, I still had my OEM battery from when I bought the car in September of 2004, so over five years later, I figured I was due for a new battery anyway.
> 
> The indicator in my OEM battery was black, which suggested it just needed to be charged. (Green was "good," black was "needs to be charged," and yellow was "replace battery.") It wasn't yellow, so I'm not sure if I just didn't charge the battery all the way, although I figured a 35 minute drive to work at 4000 rpm should be enough to charge it. Also, I noticed that the last few times it struggled to start, as soon as the engine turned on, the yellow traction control light would come on, and the brake and abs lights showed up in yellow, the headlights wouldn't come on right away, and the radio had no bass - only a tin-sound. A few seconds later, the warning lights would go off, headlights would come on, and radio would go back to normal. Odd, but I figured it might have been some sort of power saving measure that I'm not familiar with. Out of curiosity, anyone know why it does that?
> 
> ...


It's great to hear that this worked for you... I for one am not real handy, but even I was able to do this. It helps to hear others' successes, especially when our repair SDealers want an arm and a leg for things like this!


----------



## Deportivo (Jan 15, 2010)

*Hello...new to this site...have enjoyed all the posts on battery related problems.

I own a 2005 BMW Z4 3.0i...my battery just died today coming home from the gym and some errands. Parked the car in the garage...try to restart it..to make sure it was nothing but a fluke...and there it was...plenty of lights on and radio with dash board indicators lit...but the car would not turn at all. Not sure if it is the battery at this point or the electronic ignition...I am in no means a mechanic...the car has plenty of warranty on it was just 21k miles.

Just learned that to replace my battery would cost $341.17 here within the bay area. Hoping that I may have luck with the Duralast 49dl as you all have. But...concerned about all the electronic widgets that BMW's have.

Can anyone advise as to the type of battery I may be able to purchase other than that from a dealership.

Would appreciate a response. Thanks again...for such a great informative blog.

Eddie*


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the previous notes. I had to replace the original battery in my 330i last week. The Autozone 49-DL drops right in. I will say that 6+ years is the most I've ever gotten out of a factory battery!


----------



## Fitzsil (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I'm new to the website, but am having some major issues with my '04 330i and need help from people who know what's going on besides BMW who simply will charge me a million dollars as always! About a week or so ago, I left my headlights on by mistake and drained the battery which required a jumpstart. Since then my car would start, but not like before. It was very "if-y" each time since then. Saturday night when I got home at around 2am my car was fine, but on Sunday morning I have all kinds of warning signs on, however, if I jump the car they go away for a little while. I want to start with the battery to see if that resolves the issue and then go from there. From what I've read thus far Autozone's 49-DL will work great vs. going with a BMW brand. Does that sound right? Thank you so much!


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

It sounds to me like you need a new battery.


----------



## Bill Strong (Mar 30, 2009)

My 2004 330Xi battery light started flickering under acceleration. 
Saw this thread. 
Called AutoZone. Duralast 49-DL $94.99. I asked why it was not $69 like other in the Internets had paid. He stated it is probably a "zone thing", I asked was it due to him having no competition in the Charlottesville, Virginia area. He responded that he had plenty of competition. I laughed. 

no one has answered the 'battery Light' question...


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Bill>> I just checked Autozone's web site for local pickup of that battery here in SoCal and it also $94.99. I think the $69 prices you are seeing may be outdated.


----------



## Bill Strong (Mar 30, 2009)

Ya, I know, I am always one for price matching or a discount. 

Got the new battery, commute is 50 miles or so home, at 45 miles the battery light came on again. Taking the car in next week to get the alternator looked at and fixed under my warranty.


----------



## samchoy (Mar 10, 2005)

if you're near a COSTCO. Check them out, got one that fit for $60, 700 ccamps w/vent tube


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

When the manual for 04 525 says it is a lifetime battery : waht does that mean in practice?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Kel said:


> When the manual for 04 525 says it is a lifetime battery : waht does that mean in practice?


I think by that they mean you never have to add water, it does not mean the battery lasts forever. Battery life depends a great deal on how you drive and the weather where you live.

Combine short trips with high temps and you get much shorter battery life. Myself and others in hot desert climates have gotten as little as two or three years out of a battery, while others in cool climates report five years and up.

If I were you with a six year old car, I would put in a new battery rather than wait to get stranded somewhere in the dark.


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

Thank you Alan, but can one add water into original E60 batteries?


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

That should be a sealed battery that does not require water. That said, some of the "sealed" batteries do have caps you can pry off and add water, but you should not need to.


----------



## stanggt9050 (Apr 10, 2010)

Battery died in my 03 330 CIC yesterday. Found this thread and it saved me hundreds. Stealership wanted 3-5 hundred bucks for new battery. I bought the Autozone Duralast 94R for $144. Installed in under 5 minutes. Better Battery (900+CCA), better warranty (8yr).
Just wanted to say thank you!!!!


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok. I read for two months while I replaced some rear suspension parts. And here's my experience for those that need help. I have an '05 M3 'Vert Black/Black 6 spd. The 49dl in East Tennessee was $94 plus tax. The 94R was $149 + tax. $177 and change. The dealer was $175 even...wholesale. I bought the 94R. Note the 49DL won't fit the 'Verts. No middle clamp. Instead, a bottom clamp on the negative end with a vibration reduced tray. I tried to fit the 49 and it was 3 inches too long. For those of you unwilling to research, Duralast is produced by Optima who is owned by Johnson Controls which I understand is who developed the AGM battery in the first place. Why they chose Autozone for their marketing group is beyond me. Not the most impressive auto stores to do business with. That said the batteries are not cheap. I bought it because of what I read about Johnson Controls and Optima. You must ask for the vent kit because sometimes they get separated from the batteries. Be aware. Otherwise, I think battery registration with the AGM batteries began with the '08 year. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

compusatman said:


> Otherwise, I think battery registration with the AGM batteries began with the '08 year. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


It began with the new E90 series in MY 2006.


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

E90Alan said:


> It began with the new E90 series in MY 2006.


Alan...my understanding is that the "AGM" cars have to be regestered at a dealer so the charging system can understand what battery is being charged and modify the charging characteristics thereof. Have you figured out how to configure a new battery to your computer? If so, then please elaborate. I haven't found anyone in any other forum who can do this outside of the dealer. TIA.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

compusatman said:


> Alan...my understanding is that the "AGM" cars have to be regestered at a dealer so the charging system can understand what battery is being charged and modify the charging characteristics thereof. Have you figured out how to configure a new battery to your computer? If so, then please elaborate. I haven't found anyone in any other forum who can do this outside of the dealer. TIA.


I do not know of any way to register a new battery other than going to the dealer or finding someone (independent shop or private party) with the software to do it. I did not mean to imply I could.

http://www.bavariantechnic.com/

This aftermarket software can be used to register a battery.

Again, this is only on 2006 MY and up E9X. Not required for E46.


----------



## unrathm (Jun 12, 2010)

Just a note about battery replacement through AAA. They have a mobile battery replacement service - they'll come out and check out your charging system and battery health. They came out to my dead 2003 330i and verified a bad battery and a good charging system. They offered a 6 yr prorated battery (AAA branded) for $140. He had no problem with me declining that offer, and I bought the 49DL at Autozone ($95, 7 yr proration) and it fit perfectly (non-convertible 330i). They AAA guy was very helpful with several comments about battery removal (removing the plastic battery cover w/o cracking it was worth the call). 

I also hooked up my battery charger to the under-hood jumping posts to keep the car computers alive while swapping. No problem.

The AAA guy also noted that I had to "register the battery". But it sounds like I don't need to on the E46...


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

unrathm said:


> The AAA guy also noted that I had to "register the battery". But it sounds like I don't need to on the E46...


You are correct.


----------



## msdew (Sep 17, 2010)

Excellent help here. Short story, car 4 years old, sat in garage over long weekend, trouble starting this morning, dead this afternoon after work, rolled down a hill and dropped the clutch to get it started as no one was around to jump me, searched on my phone and found this thread on the way home! Stopped at Autozone and picked up the DL49 for $95 and installed it (they do list the DL48 in the book, which is likely a size issue and is much smaller. The DL49 is about 0.5 inches longer than the OEM but easily fits, used the connector in the OEM and attached to the vent tube on the new DL49 and then clamped it all down without any issues). In the end, saving $200+ AND went from 640 CCA to 1000 CCA (the DL48 is 850 CCA). Nice tip.


----------



## rembrandt (May 3, 2010)

lowercase_jt said:


> So i had my battery replaced. i gave the tech my radio card to for the radio.
> The radio works fine but the clock won't hold the time.
> 
> Every time i turn the car on i get the --:-- display and no matter how many times i set the clock, as soon as i turn off the engine, the clock goes dead.
> ...


I have the same thing - a 2002 with only 35,000 & all of a sudden the car won't start. All dash lights go on & there's a clicking. Never had problems before - no warning - didn't leave lights on. Towed it to a guy who replaced the battery not an OEM - driving it back noticed there's a dead space instead of the clock and the odometer is giving me that same display as the guy above said. Clock never came on and also when I shut the radio it shows ___AM____ all the time its off in red letters - even if the radio was on FM. What's going on? It wasn't a BMW dealer that replaced the battery. I don't see an answer to that guy's problem either.


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

FTW add to the list
*
EXIDE 94r-8 Platinum 8*
875CCA
8y-limited manu/3y-full manu/64months-in store no questions
$129 - $5 for core
no fit issues and a direct oem replacement






For me *Warranty* was way more IMPORTANT than CCA stats when choosing a battery. 
The EXIDE 94r-8 gives the best warranty I ever seen for a battery. It also includes Free 3 Year Roadside Assistance and Jump Starting Service.

More important than that I like my batteries like I like my coffee...milky white. 














































Even the OEM Breather Valve and Red Positive Terminal Protection Cap directly swaps over to the new Exide 8 battery.





























































































fibonacci00782 said:


> *FYI:*
> 
> Sears
> *International*
> ...


----------



## edavid (Oct 29, 2009)

*Dealership or sink*

Someone help. My car battery died and the dealer wants 320 to replace the battery, telling me that the battery is 229.00 and 100 to reset the computer. What computer? I notice others have replaced thier batteries without mentioning a computer. Can I go to Autozone and have them install a new battery? Car: 2004 BMW 525i


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

edavid said:


> Someone help. My car battery died and the dealer wants 320 to replace the battery, telling me that the battery is 229.00 and 100 to reset the computer. What computer? I notice others have replaced thier batteries without mentioning a computer. Can I go to Autozone and have them install a new battery? Car: 2004 BMW 525i


2004+ MY 5-series has a "battery registration" that should be performed on the cars computer by the dealer.

You can read more about it here. There is conflicting opinion whether this is really needed or not.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks OP for the great post! i had resigned myself to paying $300 for Dinan to replace my battery tomorrow morning (already had inspection I service scheduled), but at 9pm, decided to jump online to research batteries, when I came across this post. Raced down to the nearest Autozone before they closed and picked up a 49-DL, drove to my office garage where my 2003 330i was parked with the dead OEM battery, swapped out the batteries, and the car started up perfectly! thanks for saving me $200! :thumbup:


----------



## bunyanrun (Dec 3, 2010)

*Replacement Battery*

Forget the 49-DL replacements...

Based on threads I saw before, I did a lot of calling around for prices, including the NAPA that I have been using (small town) for about 25 years - all prices I found for the 94R were about 144-148 - but a call to Wally World (and the requisite time on hold - must - hold - fist - of - death...) indicated they had a 94R for 88. Then we went to Sam's club - exact same battery for 84 + tax. Same CCA, 3 year replacement, 8 year prorated - just like the rest...

Saved enough to pay for the annual membership, plus enough left over for a 5 gal pail of pickles....

Jay


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

That is a good price. Plus, who doesn't like pickles.


----------



## envoid (Mar 5, 2008)

Alan, thanks!

My batt was having problems during the cold over the last two years but this year it finally gave up. Researched and found your post and just had to thank you. I thought I was stuck with a $150 batt from BMW (or the 94R from Autozone for same price). Now it cranks like it's starting a Toyota 4cyl. :thumbup:


----------



## clif k (Sep 28, 2010)

I am not in the possession of certified facts, but the truth is most batteries that are of average quality will give reasonable service of from 4 to 6 years. The longer life batteries are just selling a longer term warrantee. Money you give them when you buy it you get back in 5 years if they are still in business. Its also serves as a way to get you back for another one, you are hooked. Just buy the one in the middle, it is usually a safe bet. An option is you could judge the life and quality by the weight. That is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Tadster (Apr 15, 2011)

*Replacement issues with locks and codes*

Interesting thread. On a different forum, I am seeing a lot of issues regarding other BMW models where the codes, keyless entry, radio settings, etc. are all out of whack when doing a self install of a battery. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bimNaround (Jun 19, 2003)

Tadster said:


> Interesting thread. On a different forum, I am seeing a lot of issues regarding other BMW models where the codes, keyless entry, radio settings, etc. are all out of whack when doing a self install of a battery. Anyone else having this problem?


Beginnning of this year I replaced my battery on my '04 330i with no problems.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Tadster said:


> Interesting thread. On a different forum, I am seeing a lot of issues regarding other BMW models where the codes, keyless entry, radio settings, etc. are all out of whack when doing a self install of a battery. Anyone else having this problem?


I have done self battery replacements on a 2000 and a 2003 E46 and neither had any of those problems. If those codes are getting lost by a battery replacement, I think something else is going on.


----------



## BalticVid (Dec 1, 2002)

delmarco said:


> FTW add to the list
> *
> EXIDE 94r-8 Platinum 8*
> 875CCA
> ...


*Thank you. Nice job.*


----------



## Mig29 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mig29 said:


> Freaky.
> 
> My battery seems to have died today. It was slow cranking yesterday but today it was a no go.
> 
> ...


So 6.5 years later my Autozone battery died. It had 7 year warranty so I went back to Autozone.
Actually I called them first, asked if they had 49-DL. They didn't. They asked for the car model and said that they had some "94X" for a low low price of $150. I wasn't going to pay that much but I went to Autozone just in case. 
On the shelf I found the 94X but next to it was "H8-DL". The sizes were similar. On the label it said that the size was 49, same as my old battery. I had them compare the sizes of the 2 and they were identical. The new battery was $120. Actually the label on the shelf said $120 but when they scanned it, the price was $130. I got it for $120 because of the tag. The old one (49DL) was $60 back in 2007. I still had a balance of $6 on the warranty which they gave me. The new warranty is much much worse. It's only 2 yr replacement, nothing after that. I got it anyway. It ended up being a little taller so to be able to lock the clamp on top I had to rip out the little white piece of plastic on the bottom of the battery compartment. The new battery didn't have the spout for venting, just a hole, so I was not able to connect the venting tube.

I am not happy with the increase in pricing and reduction in warranty. I think it's dumb on the AZ part. Because of the warranty on the old battery they got me in the store buying a new one and it cost them all of $6. Now, if the car lasts long enough for this battery to die, I will buy the next one elsewhere.


----------



## tachi1247 (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like you got a raw deal on the wrong battery. Hooking up the vent tube is very important as the battery vents gases that you don't want building up on your trunk or cabin. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JA0024 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Electrical problems caused by battery?*

i just bought a 2002 330 conv with about 100k and in overall excellent shape. After i picked it up from a body shop that did a repaint I immediately had electrical issues such as:
1. A/C didn't kick on, temp and fan indicators work but no air came out and the compressor never came on. It eventually just kicked on after about 10 minutes and has worked since
2. The top wouldn't go up at all and like the A/C, it eventually worked again after 15 minutes.
3. Tried to open the locks and trunk with the remote and nothing happened (trunk release and console lock switch also would not work) and eventually worked after a while. 
4. Belt light flashes even with all belts connected. That issue and the computer showing "--:--" were there before taking it to the body shop however.
5. I didn't dare try anything else in case the bug traveled to other systems

After reading probably 200 posts regarding electrical issues, I wanted to rule out the battery before trying to find frayed/wet/loose wires. The one it has is an Autocraft (see pic) that has a 3/13 sticker on it. Although it's new, is it a correct one for my car and if not, could it be the cause of my random issues? I had a 2001 530 that had some body work done as well and the shop didn't trickle charge the battery and it had to be replaced. The replacement aftermarket one caused all sorts of issues including locking up my transmission and putting it in limp mode. I too was told by the dealer that the computer has to be reset to recognize the new battery and I had the body shop pay for a BMW battery and for the reset and it worked perfectly for another year until I sold it. so maybe there is some truth to it. I've driven the 330 only 3 times since i got it so I have no idea if the body shop did something like getting something wet or if the problems would have still been there even if I didn't take it to them. Any advice is appreciated!!!


----------

